# Hi



## tiecuando (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy and info you like to share?


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 20, 2008)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## tiecuando (Sep 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome and enjoy and info you like to share?


 
Too new to know, nothing to share at this time. Do you have anything to share? I like to learn new things, I am open minded.


----------



## jkembry (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 21, 2008)

MT....Dig it (Randy Macho Man Savage)


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 21, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## Mimir (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome.  You will find all kinds of info on here!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 22, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello there.


----------

